# What are you listening to?



## Giraffes (Nov 21, 2010)

I can't believe they didn't have this tread on here. Simple enough; its pretty much "What are you reading," but with music."

"God Made the Automobile" - Iron & Wine


----------



## Green (Nov 21, 2010)

Holiday by Green Day.

hurr durr.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 21, 2010)

_I'm just the man on the balcony, singing "nobody will ever remember me." Rejoice, rejoice, and fall to your knees..._

From Now On We Are Enemies  by Fall Out Boy. (epicness is epic)


----------



## Missile (Nov 21, 2010)

Breaking News by, supposedly, Michael Jackson. Doesn't sound anything like him, though.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 21, 2010)

i don't think we do now playing threads here

but for the sake of remaining on topic

Porcupine Tree - Anesthetize


----------



## Aisling (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah, the last "now playing" thread was like two incarnations of this forum ago and got locked because it got to where only five people or so were posting in it at all and it was just obvious postcount+ with no substance or real discussion (which is kind of necessary to not be spam). The other mods that were mods back then probably haven't changed their minds since then, either.


----------

